# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  JBoss et BPMN : connecteur Enterprise Architect ?

## andlio

Bonjour  tous !

Je suis tout nouveau dans l'univers JBoss, je suis d'avance dsol si ce que je dis vous parat totalement incohrent  ::roll:: 

Dans le cadre d'un projet, nous utilisons Enterprise Architect (de l'diteur Sparxsystems) pour modliser les processus mtiers, les diagrammes UML, et grer les exigences.

J'ai vu qui existait une extension qui permettait de modliser des processus mtier directement dans JBoss (jBPMN).
Existe-t-il un moyen d'intgrer dans JBoss le BPMN modlis sur EA (connecteur JBoss/EA, export/import...) ?

Je vous remercie par avance pour vos renseignements et vos pistes.

Lionel.

----------

